# My paludarium



## Pico (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi , just wanted to show you my little paludarium . It is now about 6 months old and there are 2 E. Tricolor living in it . 




































greetings , pico


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

looks good! 

got any shots of the frogs?


----------



## bLue_reverie (Mar 2, 2008)

can you provide a plant list.
all have that bright green glow


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## Pico (Jan 12, 2008)

some pictures of the frogs 
 




and the plants are : 
Ficus pumila 
Ficus sunny 
solieri solieri 
N. Fireball 
fern ( of which I don't know the name ) 
Javamoss 
and some other plants of which I also forgot the names


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Very nice.. Frogs look beautiful. Especially on that moss...


----------



## Pico (Jan 12, 2008)

A little update 








And since a few weeks I even have my first little frogs


----------



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

that is definitely one beautiful tank!

you did a fantastic job on it!

and congrats on the froglets.. did you let the parents raise them?

*edit*

do you have any construction pictures of your tank?


----------



## Pico (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks ! 
No , I let the frogs drop the "hatchlings" ( don't know how it's called in english ) in the water and I take them out and put them in a little tank . 

I don't have a lot of pictures of the building , but here are a few :wink: 








Here there's a background in it and I made a landscape with great stuff








I placed a piece of wood in it and covered the great stuff and the background with silicone in wich I pressed the coco-peat 








After that I added some plants 









since that moment I have added some more plants and have changed the top ( I have removed the old glas and metal ventillation and placed new glas and 2 new metals ( fruitfly-proof :lol: ) ) and I have also changed the light ( I used to have a 11 watt PL and now it's 24 watt )


----------



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

thank you for the construction pictures!

 

it looks pretty simple to construct..


----------



## knuckles4696 (Jun 23, 2008)

hi id really like to know what the name is of the plant thats all over your background im ure you named it but im not a big plant guy so i have no clue as to which it is  also does that start by planting on the ground and it creeps up or did you plant in the background? thanks tank looks great!


----------



## Pico (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks , 
the one with the big leaves is ficus pumila and the one with the tiny leaves is soleirolia solierolii . 
I just pressed them against the background and after a while they started growing roots


----------

